# Fleshing Raccoon Question?



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Also dont forget to cut out the bellies and trim the legs off..


funny you mentioned this, i was having a hell of a time today with the armpits, and i fleshed the belly but i noticed it was super thin, i never broke through it just doesn't look like there is the white finish it should have

i still have the front legs on and such, i havent read anything on cutting them off

this one im tanning myself just to hang on the wall


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks David, I checked my traps today and scent must not have been too much of an issue since I had another grinner in there. I know guys don't like hearing this but I released this one. I just finished some training for work today and I'm behind on some trap work to get re-set on my water line and just couldn't see spending the time on a $2 hide. I'm sure there will be more.

Thanks for the advice on the ****. I'm beginning to think I did everything right except I didn't trim up the front legs. I'll do that this evening. I did cut out the belly though and will wipe down again.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

thats wierd, i looked up how to skin ***** and never heard anything about cutting out the belly or the legs, i seen something about belly board wedges but thats it

so how much of the belly and the legs come off then???


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's a small section of really thin skin that goes just above the boar genitalia. It's thin and of no use. I'm guessing here but it might crack or bunch up during drying deforming your pelt.

As for the legs, I didn't know they should be trimmed but long front legs on any pelt make little difference in price or quality. I would assume that long legs droop down while drying and could possibly stick to the pelt or it slows drying by covering a section.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

> I would assume that long legs droop down while drying and could possibly stick to the pelt or it slows drying by covering a section.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

so you guys just lop them clear off, just leave two holes where they used to be


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i usually leave about a 1/2"-1" piece of leg skin when i do mine. just enough so they dont droop or sag. the section of the belly that is removed is usually referred to as the viewing window. this allows the fur buyers to see the fur on the back of the ****. after its cut out it looks like a "U" shape opening. if i have the time i will take a pic when i get home in the morning.


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys
try clothes pins on the side of the wire stretcher, you will gain a size and still not thin the hide out. I cut the front legs off so they will stack better and look neat for the buyers


----------

